# 68 Formula S "rarefish383"



## rarefish383 (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's a picture of my 68 as I bought it back in 1999. It's a Formula S 383 4 spd. Chrysler only built 64 big block convertables in 68, 24 auto's and 40 sticks. I bought it from the original owner and every factory original part was still on it. The rare parts like the carb, intake and exhaust manifolds are still there. I've got it stripped and media blasted. The engine and trans are done. I'm trying to find a good body guy I can trust, Joe.


----------



## Biker Dude (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll bet that baby is fun to drive! I've always liked the 383, had many demolition derby cars with that motor. It should be pretty sweet once you get the body fixed. Are you going to keep it white or change it to bright red?


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 5, 2009)

Biker Dude said:


> I'll bet that baby is fun to drive! I've always liked the 383, had many demolition derby cars with that motor. It should be pretty sweet once you get the body fixed. Are you going to keep it white or change it to bright red?



In 2001 I put it on the Chrysler Registry and at that time there were only 8 of the 64 built still known to exist. Due to the rarity of the car I'm keeping it stone stock. I've often thought of finding a ragged out 6 cylinder car and building a clone with the 383 or a 440 and it would be red with a white interior. I've also thought of getting a 68 fast back and making it look like the first Cuda I had back in high school, here's a pic of that one, Joe.


----------



## DroppedP51 (Nov 13, 2009)

*neat car*

i had an ap5 valiant after highschool i try for photo


----------



## Kansas (Nov 13, 2009)

Cool hang on to it!

I owned a 68 factory big block dart years and years ago had the build sheet even it was a 383 4bbl, 727, 8 3/4 and had the radio delete option and base hub caps and factory extra wide steel wheels it was a sleeper for sure. 

Unfortunately I wrapped it around a stop sign and telephone pole in a small town in the panhandle of Texas racing a guy in a 454 1/2t chevy pu in the rain like a dumazz wish I had kept it now it was fixable. 

Now I think about cars I also had a 68 340 S cuda 727 and 8 3/4 that was a great lookin car it was gold w/white interior sweeet runner too.

Kansas


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 14, 2009)

Kansas said:


> Cool hang on to it!
> 
> I owned a 68 factory big block dart years and years ago had the build sheet even it was a 383 4bbl, 727, 8 3/4 and had the radio delete option and base hub caps and factory extra wide steel wheels it was a sleeper for sure.
> 
> ...




I had a 69 340 Swinger and a kid up the road said he had a 68 340 GTS that would kick my but. He was only about 14 so I told him to come back when he grew up. Over the years I saw the car sitting in the side yard. One day I picked his brother up hitch hiking and he said little bro was in jail for drug running and he would sell me the car for $200 and he could get the title. Went to look at it up close and it turned out to be a 68 GTS 383 auto. It was yellow with black stripe and black interior. The windshield was gone and the bucket seat center counsil interior looked real rough. Still should have bought it, Joe.


----------



## RobertN (Nov 15, 2009)

245 Hemi 6 cylinder? From what I have read, those Hemi 6's ran pretty good. Never seen one here in the US though. There are a couple guys importing Falcon's and Chargers from Australia, but I have yet to see one in person.

Not many folks in the US know about those inline 6 Hemi's.

http://www.valiant.org/images/aus-images.html



DroppedP51 said:


> i had an ap5 valiant after highschool i try for photo


----------



## DroppedP51 (Nov 15, 2009)

Na mine was a slant 6 I should not of sold it


----------



## DroppedP51 (Nov 17, 2009)

This is how mine was exactly the same blue and white 
But this isnt my car


----------



## Kansas (Nov 24, 2009)

rarefish383 said:


> I had a 69 340 Swinger and a kid up the road said he had a 68 340 GTS that would kick my but. He was only about 14 so I told him to come back when he grew up. Over the years I saw the car sitting in the side yard. One day I picked his brother up hitch hiking and he said little bro was in jail for drug running and he would sell me the car for $200 and he could get the title. Went to look at it up close and it turned out to be a 68 GTS 383 auto. It was yellow with black stripe and black interior. The windshield was gone and the bucket seat center counsil interior looked real rough. Still should have bought it, Joe.



Oh sweeet yeah I hate having to tell myself I should have done stuff its usually things that cant be undone for love or money, keep that car and dont tell yourself later you should have something there is only so many cars around 

Kansas


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 11, 2010)

Just to bump this back up, here's a pic of one of my other old Mopars, long ago sold. i sold it to buy the 65 gto wagon that's pictured in the wagon post, Joe.


----------



## mactodd (Dec 13, 2010)

That Laguna S3 in the background is pretty rare in it's own right.
Nice looking Mopars!


----------



## corsair4360 (Jan 13, 2011)

*1968 Barracuda Fastback*

This is my 1968 Barracuda Fastback. We have had it for about 15 years - from a barely running kind of road worthy in primer to a nice driver. It was a a/c car (still there not hooked up now) 318 2bbl, bench seat automatic on the column and was metallic pea green. Now it is a bucket seat, 4spd car (all correct parts), 340 car with enough power to get in trouble if you are not careful. Lot's of fun.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice, I've gotta keep up on the old posts. Is that a car show you're at? There's some nice vintage tin around you, Joe.


----------



## shaker223 (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is a pic of my 71 super bee. 340/ 4 speed.

View attachment 192254


----------



## shaker223 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have not figured out how to post an image in a new post yet (Like my original post above)....sorry


I'm a mopar junkey too!!!!


----------

